# Any Ipod Users Out There



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I know this is off topic but there it a lot of High Tech people out there so want to pick your brain. My Son just bought a iPod video with his Christmas money. Well I see on the Apple site that music costs $.99 a song. Well his iPod can hold 7500 songs so after awhile you can spend a small fortune getting songs. Of course he doesn't want to download any of our many country CD's we have, go figure. So were do you all get your music? is there safe sites that sell music cheaper?

Yeah I know I'm cheap, but I just think $.99 a song is really high. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

a dollar per song is generally cheaper than buying the CD.
That said I only have my CD collection on my Ipod.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well first off borrow from a friend that has a huge list of songs on a external hard drive, or hook antoher Ipod to your computer and get there songs.

I use kazaa.com to get my songs. It's a p2p site and costs about 30 bucks a year to subscribe and you can download all day long. I am sure going any of the above routes are not legal but hey I did not tell you how to get your songs.
















Jeff


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

I got my daughter a mp3 player for Christmas and she get's all her music at limewire. FREE


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bill,

There are plenty of sites out there where you can share music files...My neighbor uses them all the time, never pays for music (not legal of course














). I'm sure you would have to download programs to get into the sites...would you like for me to find out what he uses?

I have an ipod nano which only holds 500 songs or so. Sounded like enough for me, you can always add and remove songs from the ipod, but they will stay in your library once you have imported the music there either from itunes or your own cds.

I have uploaded all of my cd's into my computer and only put the songs that i want to listen to into the ipod, therefore saving room for more music.

Holidays are a really good time to ask for Itunes gift cards...it's alot of fun to go to the site, listen to old songs and then choose what you like. Once you select songs, they stay in your itunes cart until you purchase them or delete them. It's just like having your own personal jukebox...

Hope this helps,
Dawn



jlbabb28 said:


> Well first off borrow from a friend that has a huge list of songs on a external hard drive, or hook antoher Ipod to your computer and get there songs.
> 
> I use kazaa.com to get my songs. It's a p2p site and costs about 30 bucks a year to subscribe and you can download all day long. I am sure going any of the above routes are not legal but hey I did not tell you how to get your songs.
> 
> ...


kazaa charges now? I don't remember that... Of course, why would I? I've never used them before


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I build and repair Pc's as a hobby and I mess all kinds of programs. The problem with Kazaa and Limewire is that music quality varies and the titles are always spelled wrong and inconsistant. There are chances to get a virus from those programs not so much from music but the other stuff they allow you to download, you know what I mean. I use Napster now. It costs me 9.95 a month with unlimited downloads to my PC only. I cannot put them on a mp3 player or make cd's from them. But the little pirate in me found a program called SoundTaxi "$19.95 one time charge" that strips out the copy protection and allows me to do whatever I want with the files. All the music from Napster is in mp3 format so there is no converting of files to transfer them to your Ipod. Napster also has a package for "I think" $14.95 a month, that allows you to put the music on to your mp3 player. One of the points I really like about Napster is that the music quality is always consistant "128KB" and the titles are always correct, no more of files in the "unknown" folder of my mp3 playerI don't know why but I am "Anti-Ipod". I think they are over priced and if your music is not in mp3 format it has to be converted so the ipod can read it. I have a Sandisk Sansa 2 GB mp3 player that has a micro SD slot where I have added a 1Gb card. The Sansa has voice record, FM radio, Video, Pictures and Music. It also supports album art. I can also use it as a flash drive to store programs, files etc. I think I have about 600 songs on mine right now. If I want to add or delete songs I just plug it in to my laptop and drag and drop files in or out of the player "BAM" transfer done. 
I love talking "Geek SpeaK" so I hope this helps.
Don


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I hate to be a spoiler here, but I view copying music that is copyrighted for free is just the same as shoplifting the CD from the store. Be careful what you are teaching your children! One indiscretion will justify another.

Just my 2 cents,
Jim


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Personally, I'd buy the CDs and rip the songs he wants using the I-pod software. You have to have the songs on your computer inside the I-tunes application anyway or else they'll "disappear" from your I-pod after a while. You have to connect your I-pod to the computer that the music files are on once a month or so, or the I-pod will delete the songs off itself.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The majority of the songs I have on my iPod, I have "ripped" off of my CD collection. I have purchased a few albums on iTune's, and paid a few dollars less then I would have had I purchased them in the store ($9.99 vs. $14 or $15). I tend to feel the same way as JimBo. While I have copied CD's from friends, I have not made a habit of it, and I don't download from the free sites, both out of fear of virus' and the moral/ethical thing.

After I purchase an album on line, I usually burn it to a disc, and even print out the album artwork.

Tim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the good info. My intent is not to steal songs and I wan't allow my Son to do that. I was just looking for a site that is legel but sells their songs for a better price. If it was my iPod it would not be a problem, I have tons of Country Western CD's so I would never have to buy and songs. But my Son doesn't thnik much of my Country collection







LOL. My DW said a CD costs more than $.99 a song so guess that is not such a bad price and most CD's only really have a couple of good songs and the reat are so so.

I guess I will stop being so cheap and buy him a itune card to get started with. I really like the system Don talked about, maybe I will get it for me


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am glad this thread was posted.......my dd got 2 Nano Ipods for Christmas and traded them in for for the 5000 song Ipod...it came with no directions...and she has had a hard time down loading music. I will forward this thread to her.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The majority of the songs I have on my iPod, I have "ripped" off of my CD collection. I have purchased a few albums on iTune's, and paid a few dollars less then I would have had I purchased them in the store ($9.99 vs. $14 or $15). I tend to feel the same way as JimBo. While I have copied CD's from friends, I have not made a habit of it, and I don't download from the free sites, both out of fear of virus' and the moral/ethical thing.
> 
> After I purchase an album on line, I usually burn it to a disc, and even print out the album artwork.
> 
> Tim


We all have Ipods here and we go the route that Tim does. We also do the holiday/birthday thing with Itunes gift cards as Dawn suggested.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I hate to be a spoiler here, but I view copying music that is copyrighted for free is just the same as shoplifting the CD from the store. Be careful what you are teaching your children! One indiscretion will justify another.
> 
> Just my 2 cents,
> Jim


Jim,

I'd have to agree. If it's not "legal" why do it at all?

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with Jim and Mark on this one. Downloading songs for free or getting them from your friends is against copyright law and as Jim said, it's the same as stealing. Its not a lesson that we should teach our children.


----------



## chevy8lady (Jan 9, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I know this is off topic but there it a lot of High Tech people out there so want to pick your brain. My Son just bought a iPod video with his Christmas money. Well I see on the Apple site that music costs $.99 a song. Well his iPod can hold 7500 songs so after awhile you can spend a small fortune getting songs. Of course he doesn't want to download any of our many country CD's we have, go figure. So were do you all get your music? is there safe sites that sell music cheaper?
> 
> Yeah I know I'm cheap, but I just think $.99 a song is really high. Thanks everyone.


he can go to www.limewire.com and download thier program where he can get songs for free. and add them to his ipod. I use it for the same purpose and have not had any sort of problem with it. Also the thing with paying 99 cents a song does add up. However its super easy to buy an itunes giftcard come any kind of holiday/birthday. PLus he can buy an entire album off of itunes for cheaper than he can buy it in the store 90% of the time. Then he can make and burn as many copies of it he wants.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

chevy8lady said:


> I know this is off topic but there it a lot of High Tech people out there so want to pick your brain. My Son just bought a iPod video with his Christmas money. Well I see on the Apple site that music costs $.99 a song. Well his iPod can hold 7500 songs so after awhile you can spend a small fortune getting songs. Of course he doesn't want to download any of our many country CD's we have, go figure. So were do you all get your music? is there safe sites that sell music cheaper?
> 
> Yeah I know I'm cheap, but I just think $.99 a song is really high. Thanks everyone.


he can go to www.limewire.com and download thier program where he can get songs for free. and add them to his ipod. I use it for the same purpose and have not had any sort of problem with it. Also the thing with paying 99 cents a song does add up. However its super easy to buy an itunes giftcard come any kind of holiday/birthday. PLus he can buy an entire album off of itunes for cheaper than he can buy it in the store 90% of the time. Then he can make and burn as many copies of it he wants.

Hope this is helpful!
[/quote]

Chevy8lady,

Welcome to the site









no go and introduce yourself through the new members area so you can get the proper welcome.

Jeff


----------



## bbuchanan2 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I discovered a site in Russia www.allofmp3.com that changed the way I get music. Its not a free service, but does offer a huge selection and allows you to choose the quality and method of encoding. The price for each song is based upon the size of the download, so higher quality encoding cost a little more. As an example you can get an 3 minute long song encoded at 256kps for approximately 18 cents. The website does claim to be legal, and to pay the artist royalties, but the reality is they only pay what the Russian government makes them pay in royalties. So if iTunes pays .40 per song to the record company, this site probably pays a very small amount in comparison. It is a little bit of effort to get money put in your account, but I use it exclusively now. I just downloaded a new release CD (the entire CD) for $2.18.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Getting music from the Russian sites also violates the copyright law in the US. If you lived in Russia it would be legal but moving there would be a bit extreme to save a few cents on music.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Chevy8lady is my dd...she seldom camps and when she does she prefers a tent to the OB. I don't think she will post a lot. Thanks for welcoming her!

BTW...just a word of caution...we were the victums of idenity theft and internet fraud in October 2006...reports were made...and it has been traced to Russians. They open up a website (in my dh's name) selling every major brand of motorcycle there is for umbelievable low prices...we had the site pulled and investigated........I doubt it is over yet.

I personally would never intentionally give a Russian my credit card number. It has made me scared of buying on the internet and to be fair to Russians...I don't buy or pay for anything on line anymore...I now have a trust issue with the system. I do realize there are good and bad people of every ethnic back ground... so for all of you of Russian descent.......my appologies.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I received a Creative Zen Vision 30GB MP3 player for Christmas. It is supposed to hold about 10,000 songs. I don't think I could ever put that many songs in it. However, it also holds photos and many other things which I am just now figuring out since I am technologically deficient. Anyway it came with a free trial subscription to Napster. That seems to work great. The quality of the songs is excellent. I have found that there are a few bands that I wanted to download that were not available, but that does not surprise me. Anyway it is quite simple. For 14.95/month you get unlimited downloads. That is a pretty good deal if there is a lot of music you want and don't want to buy the whole CD. My daughter had and IPod Nano. She uses the ITunes cards and rips from CDs. A lot of her friends used Limewire, but she said quality is really bad (sometimes the song is cut off or there is laughing at the end, etc...) besides she won't do the illegal thing which I admire.

Kelly


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Chevy8lady is my dd...she seldom camps and when she does she prefers a tent to the OB. I don't think she will post a lot. Thanks for welcoming her!
> 
> BTW...just a word of caution...we were the victums of idenity theft and internet fraud in October 2006...reports were made...and it has been traced to Russians. They open up a website (in my dh's name) selling every major brand of motorcycle there is for umbelievable low prices...we had the site pulled and investigated........I doubt it is over yet.
> 
> I personally would never intentionally give a Russian my credit card number. It has made me scared of buying on the internet and to be fair to Russians...I don't buy or pay for anything on line anymore...I now have a trust issue with the system. I do realize there are good and bad people of every ethnic back ground... so for all of you of Russian descent.......my appologies.


Sorry the hear about that, I had one of my credit cards number stolen and they charges $2000 before the credit card company caught it. Now I'm very careful about who gets my credit card. I use Paypal when I can. I only shop with big well known businesses and have a card with a small limit on it for internet use. A lot of Banks now will issue a one time use card number to make a single purchase. Even a big company that might be honest can still have dishonest employees.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

That is great advice...thank you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

iPods are great and I have 2. Only problem is getting a lot of music on them.

For this reason I also have a Creative Labs MP3 player that I can FILL with music from Napster.

Now, this is 100% legal. For an extra $5 (total $14.95 a month) I can listen to over 2 million songs and load them on my MP3 player...my laptop...etc.

Great service! You only need to be online once every 30 days in order to reactivate the license key.

www.napster.com


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

GO LIMEWIRE! It's free---I have been burning disc all day and the wife downloads music to the ipod all the time LIMEWIRE LIMEWIRE---did I say LIMEWIRE.COM?


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> GO LIMEWIRE! It's free---I have been burning disc all day and the wife downloads music to the ipod all the time LIMEWIRE LIMEWIRE---did I say LIMEWIRE.COM?


Here is a quote from the Limewire site:

_Copyright Information

LimeWire Users

LimeWire is legal software, but it is illegal for you to use LimeWire to share copyrighted files without permission. Purchasing LimeWire PRO does not constitute a license for obtaining or distributing unauthorized files. When you download LimeWire software from www.limewire.com, you agree to refrain from using LimeWire for the purpose of copyright infringement.

Sharing files in your Library

Everything you share with LimeWire becomes public and trackable. To check which files you're sharing, open LimeWire and click on "Shared Files" in the upper-left directory. Clicking on the folders (and sub-folders) will show the files you're sharing. To use LimeWire legally, you must have the owner's permission to share every file in your Library on the Gnutella network. For example, music and movies from major labels and movie studios are copyrighted, and you do not have permission to share these files (even if you bought them). If you're having trouble determining if a file is OK to share, here are a few ideas that may help:

Look in the "License" column within the LimeWire program to see if a file has a shareable license type.

Files that another user has published as Creative Commons appear as . A file with a verified Creative Commons license is legal to share. You can verify a specific file by right-clicking on the CC icon, selecting "View License" and selecting "Verify". Files with unverified Creative Commons licenses may still be illegal to share.

Weedshare files appear as in the License column, and can be legally shared. These files have DRM (Digital Rights Management) that allows users to play the file three times for free before deciding to buy.

Search for a registration with the US Copyright Office database. A work may still be copyrighted and illegal to share even if it's not registered with the US Copyright Office.
_

Seems to me that just about every song out there is copywrited. Questions for limewire users - What percentage of the music you download is in not copywrited? If it is copywrited is illegal. I'm all for cheap and free and desire to add to my music. So, what is available in music at limewire that is not copywrited and that I can legally download? I'm eager to hear from you.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think this thread is heading in the wrong direction, but I have to agree with JimBo99, that stealing the music from these online sites is not the right thing to do.

If you went to work tomorrow and your car was gone when you left the office...is that ok?

I recommend using some of the streaming sites like

www.napster.com

www.musicmatch.com

www.pandora.com (no downloading...but GREAT for free music streaming to your PC)


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

a friend of mine uses a website called limewire


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been using iTunes for downloading.

I wish all Mp3 music was compatible with all players. I know they can be coverted and all, it just sux.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Love my musicmatch.com

Have the pc connected all through out the house and to the stereo in the shop.

Scott


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

should have bee quite on this one.


----------

